# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  "Skandali Pango": Gjykata denon "Top Channel" me 450,00 euro

## digital

*Ministri i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango eshte shkarkuar mbremjen e sotme nga detyra pas skandalit seksual te denoncuar nga emisioni Fiks Fare.
*

Sipas informacioneve te fundit, Pango u shkarkua nga kryeministri Sali Berisha, i cili i ka cilesuar si imorale pamjet e transmetuara ne Top Channel.

Emisioni investigativ Fiks Fare denoncoi se si Pango tentoi te perfitonte seksualisht nga nje vajze e re qe kerkonte te fillonte pune ne dikasterin e tij.



*Denoncimi i Fiksit, si abuzoi Pango me detyren*

Emisioni investigativ Fiks Fare ka denoncuar ne puntaten e sotme se si nje anetar i Keshillit te Ministrave, konkretisht ministri i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango ka abuzuar me detyren e tij.

Permes kamerave te fshehta, Fiks Fare ka treguar se si ministri ka tentuar te perfitoje seksualisht nga nje vajze e re qe kerkonte te fillonte pune ne MTKRS.

Gjate takimit ne shtepine e anetarit te qeverise, ku e reja duhet te dorezonte dokumentat, ministri Pango ka tentuar te abuzoje me te.

Kur femra eshte e guximshme, te gjitha rregullohen. Varet sa guxim ka. Ti mund te hysh tek panairet e turizmit dhe mund te dalesh me roba banjoje. Per kete une kam qejf te shoh ekspozene tende, ka deklaruar Pango.

Madje, ministri ka tentuar ti heqe vajzes edhe kemishen qe kishte veshur, pavaresisht kundershtimeve te saj. Ti do ta heqesh per te tjere, si te mos e heqesh per mua? Po nuk u mesove me mua i bie qe..., ka pohuar Pango.

Ne kembim te favoreve seksuale, ministri i ka premtuar vendin e punes vajzes. Ti do te jesh prane meje ne panaire dhe do te kesh rroge te mire, eshte shprehur Pango.


Top Channel






Nuk di cfare te them. Pamjet flisnin vete. Personalisht nuk jam fare i surprizuar. Po te pakten behu i fisem si gjithe "ministrat" e botes, zgjidh nje sekretare apo asistente dhe "bashkepuno" me te per ca kohe. Mos u bej si qen rrugesh dhe tia lypesh cdo dykembeshi qe te del perpara me nje CV ne dore.

----------


## Jack Watson

Sa doja ta hapja temën por ma paske kaluar lol...

Tamam, fundi i një historie me turp, kisha dëgjuar se Ylli Pango ishte kurvar, po jo në këtë farë feje, sa të detyronte të punonjëset e ardhshme për të plotësuar qëllimet e veta seksuale.

Dy opsione për Pangon:
- Vret veten
- Jep dorëheqjen ose e shkarkon Berisha.

----------


## ardis

turp, duhet te ike menjehere

----------


## Brari

Mjeshtrat enveriste te top chanellit.. dhe kinostudion ja morren yllit.. dhe ftyren dhe gjemen ja bene PD se e Sali Berishes..
Ju lumte kodoshave te edvin Ramiz nexhmijes.. qe dine te perdorin bukur tatabiqet e kamerat e fshehta..
mbas magarit gaz nje super magar bie ne kurthin e kanibaleve.. e pikerisht illi spangoja..
kaq gomere keta more..

----------


## Jack Watson

Ministri i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango eshte shkarkuar mbremjen e sotme nga detyra pas skandalit seksual te denoncuar nga emisioni Fiks Fare.

Sipas informacioneve te fundit, Pango u shkarkua nga kryeministri Sali Berisha, i cili i ka cilesuar si imorale pamjet e transmetuara ne Top Channel.

Emisioni investigativ Fiks Fare denoncoi se si Pango tentoi te perfitonte seksualisht nga nje vajze e re qe kerkonte te fillonte pune ne dikasterin e tij.

----------


## Apolloni31

Ja dhe Berisha e vuri piken mbi I si rralle here ndonjehere.

Normal jane votimet perpara dhe nuk do ti kushtoje pak imazhit te PD-se, veprimi i hamshorit Pango sexi, pasi do hidhen ne sulm Erionet dhe Edvinet.

----------


## ai_shoku

*Ministri i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango eshte shkarkuar mbremjen e sotme nga detyra pas skandalit seksual te denoncuar nga emisioni Fiks Fare.
*

Sipas informacioneve te fundit, Pango u shkarkua nga kryeministri Sali Berisha, i cili i ka cilesuar si imorale pamjet e transmetuara ne Top Channel.

Emisioni investigativ Fiks Fare denoncoi se si Pango tentoi te perfitonte seksualisht nga nje vajze e re qe kerkonte te fillonte pune ne dikasterin e tij.



*Denoncimi i Fiksit, si abuzoi Pango me detyren*

Emisioni investigativ Fiks Fare ka denoncuar ne puntaten e sotme se si nje anetar i Keshillit te Ministrave, konkretisht ministri i Turizmit, Kultures, Rinise dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango ka abuzuar me detyren e tij.

Permes kamerave te fshehta, Fiks Fare ka treguar se si ministri ka tentuar te perfitoje seksualisht nga nje vajze e re qe kerkonte te fillonte pune ne MTKRS.

Gjate takimit ne shtepine e anetarit te qeverise, ku e reja duhet te dorezonte dokumentat, ministri Pango ka tentuar te abuzoje me te.

Kur femra eshte e guximshme, te gjitha rregullohen. Varet sa guxim ka. Ti mund te hysh tek panairet e turizmit dhe mund te dalesh me roba banjoje. Per kete une kam qejf te shoh ekspozene tende, ka deklaruar Pango.

Madje, ministri ka tentuar ti heqe vajzes edhe kemishen qe kishte veshur, pavaresisht kundershtimeve te saj. Ti do ta heqesh per te tjere, si te mos e heqesh per mua? Po nuk u mesove me mua i bie qe..., ka pohuar Pango.

Ne kembim te favoreve seksuale, ministri i ka premtuar vendin e punes vajzes. Ti do te jesh prane meje ne panaire dhe do te kesh rroge te mire, eshte shprehur Pango.




* www.top-channel.tv*

----------


## medaur

> Mjeshtrat enveriste te top chanellit.. dhe kinostudion ja morren yllit.. dhe ftyren dhe gjemen ja bene PD se e Sali Berishes..
> Ju lumte kodoshave te edvin Ramiz nexhmijes.. qe dine te perdorin bukur tatabiqet e kamerat e fshehta..
> mbas magarit gaz nje super magar bie ne kurthin e kanibaleve.. e pikerisht illi spangoja..
> kaq gomere keta more..


Braro ngushellime per doktor Pangon ose me mire me thone Pinxhon,la nam palla e pa gjith Shqipria ,mos i ngaterro punet Braro, Pinxho nuk esht gomar ,eshte kurvar.E dogji moralin e partise mavria  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Brari

bravo filip cakuli


e groposi saliun.. pa qen nevoja per votime..
i lumte mafies.. dhe gerdec i beri dhe ill spango ja beri ..
ec para mafi se ke zotesi..

----------


## mia@

Ylli Pangos i ka dal nami me kohe per te tilla gjera.

----------


## Brari

BalkanWeb.com  URL: http://www.balkanweb.com/index.php?id=34526 
Skandali në media: Kryeministri shkarkon Ylli Pangon  


(Dërguar më: 04/03/09) Shkarkohet nga detyra si ministër i Kulturës Rinisë dhe Sporteve Ylli Pango, pas skandalit seksual në këmbim të një vendi pune pranë ministrisë, të shfaqur në emisionin “Fiks Fare”. Vendimi ka ardhur nga kryeministri Berisha, i cili i ka quajtur veprimin e Pangos si jo në moralin e qeverisë. Ndërkohë ky i fundit i është shprehur se kemi të bëjmë me një montaturë të mirëfilltë të medias. Berisha u shpreh se ky pozicion i Pangos nuk mund të sqarohet duke mbajtur postin e ministrit.

TIRANE- Pas skandalit të publikuar në emisionin Fiks Fare, Kryeministri Berisha ka shkarkuar mënjeherë nga detyra Ministrin e Kulturës Rinisë dhe Sporteve, Ylli Pango. Duke patur parasysh situatën e paraqitur në emision, ku u publikua një video në të cilën ministri i ofron një vajzë një vend pune në ministrinë që ai drejton duke e ftuar në shtëpinë e tij dhe duke u përpjekur ti mbushë mendjen për tu zhveshur, kryeministri ka reaguar menjëherë duke theksuar se situata e krijuar bie ngesh me moralin e qeverisë. 
Ndërkohë mësohet se Kryeministri Berisha ka komunikuar me Ministrin e Ylli Pango duke i komunikuar atij se episodi i paraqitur në media është i papranueshëm në moralin dhe standardet e qeverisë që ai drejton dhe si rezultat ka vendosur shkarkimin e tij nga detyra e Ministrit të të Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve. 
Pango lidhur me këtë çështje i tha Kryeministrit Berisha se kemi të bëjmë me një montaturë të mirëfilltë të medias. Përmes kamerave të fshehta, “Fiks Fare” ka treguar se si ministri ka tentuar të përfitojë seksualisht nga një vajzë e re që kërkonte të fillonte punë në Ministrinë e Kulturës. Gjatë takimit në shtepinë e ministrit Pango, ku e reja duhet të dorëzonte dokumentat e nevojshme për të fituar vendin e punës, Pango ka tentuar të abuzojë me të. (e.n/a.r/Balkanweb)

--



a dihet kush eshte mata harri  e edvin mafies qe e futi yllin ne kurth..
jam shum kurioz te njohim mjeshtrat tone..
i lumte PS-se .. di te fitoje te vjedhe te vrase te kurveroje e asnje ferr ne kemb ta cpoje..

..

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Keto skandale ndodhin gjithkah..,ju kujtohet nje drejtor i madh i B.botrore ai FM N ?
Me rendesi eshte reagimi i shpejte e parimor i eprorit.
Te lumte Sali Berisha !

----------


## juanito02

Eh mor brar po nuk vendoset minister nje njeri qe ka lene nam qe para se e merrnit ju.
Nje njeri qe thoshte asnje studente se mer provimim pa pare tavanin e shtepise time.
Nje njeri qe i griu me leke gjithe studentet per provimet.
Nje njeri qe i vuri bombe vetes dhe ja mbuluat ju.
E nje njeri qe ju nxori bojen se fundmi
Po ate pallen tjeter zv minister te shendetsise qe bente strip tease ne mbremjen me kolege pune pse ja mbyllni skandalin?

----------


## mia@

E kane fut ne kurth te shkretin,me rastin e zgjedhjeve per ti ulur vlerat partise.

----------


## INFINITY©

Wow, qe kur u bekan intervistat per pune ne banesen e nje ministri. Dime qe nje interviste pune kur ke te besh me nje post te lart ne nje organizate, mund te behet dhe ne nje restorant kur jane disa vete, por te behen ne nje shtepi s'kisha degjuar ndonje here. Shume paskan avancuar gocat ne Shqiperi. Persa i perket ketij plehres, eshte e kote te humbesh kohe me kete, keshtu qe me mire s'po jap mendim fare.

----------


## digital

> bravo filip cakuli
> 
> 
> e groposi saliun.. pa qen nevoja per votime..
> i lumte mafies.. dhe gerdec i beri dhe ill spango ja beri ..
> ec para mafi se ke zotesi..


Po pra. Sala i shkrete i rrethuar nga demonjte e keqinj. Femije mistrece, dhendure mistrece, ministra perverse qe vetem duan te demtojne punen fisnike te ketij engjelli te politikes sone. Une them qe ne shenje proteste te dorehiqet fare nga politika. Le tu jape nje shuplake te forte te gjithe ketyre te poshterve qe  nuk e lane te realizonte misionin e tij fisnik.

----------


## brooklyn2007

Maskara burre, dihej ai muhabet me kohe. Mire ia bene plehres qe i vune bomben ne garrazhd para disa viteve. Te tille njerez e kane vendin ne qeli dhe jo ne qeveri. Epoka e kellires vazhdon ne Shqiperi.  :xx:

----------


## brooklyn2007

Ja rrugaci i Partise Demokratike qe drejton ministrine e Kultures. A nuk eshte per te qeshur dhe qare ne te njejten kohe?!

----------


## Enii

ne nje shoqeri ku te gjithe jan bere te degjenruar kjo ste ben pershtypje aq shume.

----------


## alto_sicila

S'keni pse ta hidhni topin here andej e here kendej !Doktor profesor me alamet diploma po andej nga ne  thuhet


"*SHKOLLA S'TE BEN NJERI".*

Per t'u pershendetur reagimi i shpejte i kryeministrit,me mire do te kishte qene sikur te mos kish vene fare nje imoral ne post ministri ,po nejse.U mesuam me me te tilla gjera

----------

